# Shirt Under Sweater: Collar In or Collar Out?



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

If you're wearing a non-button-down-collared shirt under a light sweater at work, would you let the collar points hang over the outside of the sweater or try to keep them tucked in?

My sense of it is that the former looks more fashionable but perhaps more immature. At work I kind of go back and forth.

Thanks for your thoughts!

And actually, that very dilemma manifests itself in a lot of ways; do I go for the multi-striped shirts (of which I have a few), or does that paint me as a young buck as I try to convey an image of seriousness? (My guiding principle as I shop: Could I imagine George Clooney wearing this?)

While I'm posting, here's something I see all the time on the DC Metro (subway) that may amuse the rest of you: guys in suits wearing backpacks. I think this is unique to DC, where dowdiness is considered tantamount to trustworthiness and sobriety.

(By the way, if anyone my way is looking for a pair of very worn AE Park Avenues, size 14, the Goodwill on N. Glebe has a pair for $9. Strangely, the soles are OK, but the uppers have some cracking.)


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I usually wear bd shirts with sweaters, but if I didn't, I'd tuck the collar in.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Collar out every time, looks better too; with the top button undone and the collar tucked in, looks strange. I agree with you from a 'fashion' sense, collar tucked in. 

As for people in suits wearing backpacks, I see that in London but not common.


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

Collar always in. Starch in the collar is no guarantee that it will lay the same way on each side. Unstarched collars, on shirts that are not bd for example, are unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> If you're wearing a non-button-down-collared shirt under a light sweater at work, would you let the collar points hang over the outside of the sweater or try to keep them tucked in?
> 
> My sense of it is that the former looks more fashionable but perhaps more immature. At work I kind of go back and forth.
> 
> ...


What sort of collar neck?


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah, yes. I have one very thin silk/cashmere crew-neck sweater that this is an issue with. With the v-necks (which I prefer), I generally let them hang over.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

Out, all the time for me


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Out's fussy*

The sweater goes on over the shirt. In order for the collar to be on the outside over the sweater, one has to pull it out, adjust it, and just generally fuss with it. Call me lazy, but I won't do that. Besides, I think it looks "I'm trying too hard."


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> The sweater goes on over the shirt. In order for the collar to be on the outside over the sweater, one has to pull it out, adjust it, and just generally fuss with it. Call me lazy, but I won't do that. Besides, I think it looks "I'm trying too hard."


I see what you mean--but sometimes if I try to keep the collar points in, one or both will keep trying to escape.

Maybe I should just wear button-down collars with sweaters.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> I see what you mean--but sometimes if I try to keep the collar points in, one or both will keep trying to escape.


Are you using plastic collar stays or something like bone, steel, etc?


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

If you are talking about a crew neck sweater, I always wear the collar in, as I have no desire to look like John Travolta in Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm using plastic collar stays. I had no idea they came in bone--wow.

Yeah, having them hang out does look a little '70s--but then it seems like the style pendulum is swinging back that way. Not that I plan to follow like a sheep, but I don't want to be King Nerd either.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I rarely wear a collared shirt with a crewneck sweater, but if I do the collar stays in. With a v-neck sweater it sort of depends on the particular sweater and shirt, but most of the time the collar stays in.

Cruiser


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> I'm using plastic collar stays. I had no idea they came in bone--wow.


If you tuck your collars in the sweater and used bone collars, more likely the collars will stick in rather trying to escape. They do not have to be expensive collars, I use Hackett bone collars that were £5-per-pair.

I find them better then the plastic collars that I get with shirts. Brook Brothers sell them, so worth having a look and get them in the sales.


----------



## PocketTriangle (Apr 2, 2009)

I always wear the collar out. I just like the way it looks.


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

For me, collar always stays in when worn with crew necks. I mostly wear OCBDs with crew necks anyway.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

It depends on the shirt, the sweater, and my mood.

Collars-in is a bit more staid and serious; out a bit younger and studentish.

On balance, I lean toward collars-out, I think.

DH


----------



## D4N (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear this A LOT (probably too much.) My opinion: If buttoned all the way up with a tie, keep the collar in. If unbuttoning the top button without a tie, let it out.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

If I wear a spread collar I let the points go out of the sweater. I think it looks nicer, and they don't like to stay in very well anyways.

If I'm wearing a tie, of course the points are in...is there any other option in this situation though?


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

I usually wear BD with a crewneck sweater but I see what you mean. If I desire to wear a point collar with a crewneck, it is sometimes difficult for me to decide also. With the points out it really gives it a 40's -50's look which I like. Of course, with a V-neck, the points are obviously out. 

As for the backpacks with a suit crowd, I see it a lot at the seminary I graduated from. When I stop in from time to time, a lot of the younger Masters students have backpacks. It does not seem to even bother them how horrible their dress shirts and suits look with a backpack on. Not to even mention the wrinkles the backpacks cause.

Danny


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

In for me. Collar out looks dated.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

on non button collars,in with a tie out with no tie.
on button downs, the buttons decide.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

lockjaw said:


> Collar always in. Starch in the collar is no guarantee that it will lay the same way on each side. Unstarched collars, on shirts that are not bd for example, are unpredictable sometimes.


And what's wrong with that?



ToryBoy said:


> Are you using plastic collar stays or something like bone, steel, etc?


I can't see why anyone would use them when not wearing a tie.



mt_spiffy said:


> In for me. Collar out looks dated.


Dated how? They eventually fall out anyways.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Dated how? They eventually fall out anyways.


Dated as in back in the 70s people would wear collars splayed waaay out and the collars were 3 inches high and it looked rather silly.

Collars nowadays aren't that big though, so points out is fine. I find that when points in they usually come out anyway.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In such situations, while I would mightily try to keep my collar points tucked in at the neck of the sweater, one would inevitably escape, leaving me look a bit careless. This is but one more reason that I always wear button down collars!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. Golem said:


> Dated as in back in the 70s people would wear collars splayed waaay out and the collars were 3 inches high and it looked rather silly.
> 
> Collars nowadays aren't that big though, so points out is fine. I find that when points in they usually come out anyway.


Thankfully this isn't the '70s.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Thankfully this isn't the '70s.


Hey, some of my fondest memories are of the '70's. Keg parties, Pong, everybody crowded around the television watching that new show _Saturday Night Live _with folks like Chevy Chase, Bill Murray, John Belushi, Gilda Radner, Dan Akroyd, etc.. Hanging out in small clubs watching future stars such as Steve Martin and Dan Fogelberg perform. Martin actually came out and sat at our table one night, and bought us a round of drinks. So the collars were a little long, it was still a lot of fun. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe I'll just get some banded-collar shirts, a la 1996.

Badabing!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Being a crew neck sweater guy I always leave the collar in. 

And as I have noticed a lot of talk about the 70's of late on the forum, a quick quote should suffice, 'the 70's the decade that taste forgot.':devil:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Hey, some of my fondest memories are of the '70's. Keg parties, Pong, everybody crowded around the television watching that new show _Saturday Night Live _with folks like Chevy Chase, Bill Murray, John Belushi, Gilda Radner, Dan Akroyd, etc.. Hanging out in small clubs watching future stars such as Steve Martin and Dan Fogelberg perform. Martin actually came out and sat at our table one night, and bought us a round of drinks. So the collars were a little long, it was still a lot of fun. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I don't doubt they were fun. It's the decade Star Wars and the first Star Trek movie released! However, I meant _sartorially_ thank goodness it isn't the '70s anymore.


----------

